# Need somebody's help...fast!



## Mudkicker (Apr 2, 2003)

I am in need of Kanaplex in a hurry. I have called every LFS in town and they don't carry it because it has been prohibited for sale in Quebec. I would need it shipped to me basically overnight if I am to save my Hueseri. Can somebody please help me out? Whatever it costs I will send money via Paypal. Thanks in advance.
PS. The fish has pop eye and general bloat. Seems to be the onset of dropsy. Not Malawi bloat for sure.


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

Dropsy is a symptom, not a disease in itself. It results from various types of internal infections - such as "Malawi Bloat".

By the time anyone could get you that medication, the fish will likely be dead. Best thing for the fish would be to euthanize it and end its suffering. I've heard that clove oil is very effective and painless.


----------



## joescaper1 (Feb 14, 2013)

If it is illegal to sell, it is probably illegal to import. Smuggling is a bit beyond the scope of my involvement in the hobby.

Try a quarantine tank and some epsom salt. Popeye is often a result of stress.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I'd probably try one of the meds you CAN get at the LFS. Can't hurt, and might work. In the US Maracyn Two is commonly in stock even a the chain stores. Per Google, Maracyn Two provides effective treatment against gram-negative bacterial diseases as well as secondary and internal infections. Broad-spectrum antibiotic minocycline, in a fast-dissolving powder form,


----------



## Mudkicker (Apr 2, 2003)

Mr Chromedome said:


> Dropsy is a symptom, not a disease in itself. It results from various types of internal infections - such as "Malawi Bloat".
> 
> By the time anyone could get you that medication, the fish will likely be dead. Best thing for the fish would be to euthanize it and end its suffering. I've heard that clove oil is very effective and painless.


Thanks but there's no way that I'm killing my fish without giving him a fighting chance.


----------



## Mudkicker (Apr 2, 2003)

DJRansome said:


> I'd probably try one of the meds you CAN get at the LFS. Can't hurt, and might work. In the US Maracyn Two is commonly in stock even a the chain stores. Per Google, Maracyn Two provides effective treatment against gram-negative bacterial diseases as well as secondary and internal infections. Broad-spectrum antibiotic minocycline, in a fast-dissolving powder form,


I will try and find some Maracyn-2 but it's not readily available here either. The problem is that time is working against me here.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Whatever they have that is a broad spectrum antibiotic.


----------



## Mudkicker (Apr 2, 2003)

DJRansome said:


> Whatever they have that is a broad spectrum antibiotic.


The only thing that I was able to pick up locally is API EM Erythromycin. Broad spectrum control of bacterial fish infections.
We'll see what happens.


----------



## Mischief (Mar 19, 2015)

Did your fish make it? ::fingers crossed::


----------



## Mudkicker (Apr 2, 2003)

I am happy to report that the little guy made it. The Erythromycin and Epsom has worked. You see, never give up on these guys! Seven days ago it looked real bad.


----------



## judyok (Aug 12, 2014)

Most excellent! I love a happy ending.


----------



## onedownloader (Mar 6, 2015)

if you still want Kanaplex, for the future you can order it on Amazon.ca


----------



## Mudkicker (Apr 2, 2003)

onedownloader said:


> if you still want Kanaplex, for the future you can order it on Amazon.ca


Thanks for the tip :thumb:


----------

